# What to do with my snail mail



## Ampie (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi,

I was wondering, when I leave my 'from' country what is the best way to handle my snail mail/post? Do I change the address it to my new 'to' country address, or do I send it to a relative in the from Country? Not all senders email documents. What is the general trend?

Thanks and awaiting your feedback,
Ampie


----------

